# Voxengo - Free Spectrum Analyzer VST



## Chris (Aug 15, 2004)

Download: 

http://voxengo.com/files/VoxengoSPANVST12.zip

Screenshot:









Their Website said:


> SPAN is a real-time FFT spectrum analyzer PC VST plug-in. For the most part it was derived from GlissEQ and CurveEQ professional equalizers and it reproduces their spectrum analysis functionality.



Slick little plugin. Needs a wrapper to run (Sonar 3 has one built in). They have a handful of other nifty freebies as well: http://voxengo.com/downloads/


----------



## Vince (Aug 16, 2004)

Spectral analyzers are always useful. Cool Edit has a decent one in it. Thanks for the info!


----------

